# Chix,  Gruyere, Ham



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

This takes a little time but it is so tasty..It's worth the effort.
I take 8 chicken breasts and pound them thin. Then I make a packet out of some proscuitto wrapped around gruyere cheese..These packets I encase with the chicken.. Now dust with seasoned flour and then dip in beaten egg and roll in fine bread crumbs. I then refrigerate for at least an hour..Then I saute the breasts in butter til golden. Put on a heat proof dish and finish cooking in a 350 oven. about 10 min. While they are finishing, I pour cognac or some brandy into the pan I browned them in , light it, and when the flame dies I add about 1 c. of heavy cream and some sauted mushrooms..Simmer it til thick then pour over my chicken it's yummy..Garnish with a nice handfull of freshly chopped parsley and enjoy... 

kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds wonderful, will have to try it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

You're very welcome..I hope you enjoy the recipe..

kadesma


----------



## sattie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds sinful kadesma!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

sattie said:


> Sounds sinful kadesma!!!!


Sure is and just what we deserve HUH? Something yummy


kades


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2008)

cj - all I have to say is YUM!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> cj - all I have to say is YUM!



It is


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 1, 2008)

oh yum! that sounds fantastic!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Michele,
it is really good..The kids and DH love it..Can't wait til I get new stove hooked up and can make it again.

kades


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Another winner!  Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Another winner!  Thanks!!


Thank you...

kades


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

I make a variation of this but it's a little simpler. Cubed prosciutto (Italian ham) and very small cubbed gruyere cheese put in flattened 2 chicken breasts (or veal scallopini or even pork chops without the bone and flattened). Flatten the edges so the filling stays in good. Top breasts with ground pepper and bake in oven with some white wine.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2008)

Steamboater said:


> I make a variation of this but it's a little simpler. Cubed prosciutto (Italian ham) and very small cubbed gruyere cheese put in flattened 2 chicken breasts (or veal scallopini or even pork chops without the bone and flattened). Flatten the edges so the filling stays in good. Top breasts with ground pepper and bake in oven with some white wine.


Thanks for you idea for the recipe..Baking sounds great.
kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Hi Michele,
> it is really good..The kids and DH love it..Can't wait til I get new stove hooked up and can make it again.
> 
> kades



In the meantime feel free to come use mine and DW's stove to make this, we would be more than happy to, uh, allow you to use it.

Just don't expect to walk out with any of it!


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

Any time  It's a very simple dish really and easy tomake however proscuitto is expensive so I seldom is ever buy it and I can't any more because I have gout and that's out for me. You can use any kind of ham cubed really or try a vergetables instead like chopped green onions and mushrooms.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> In the meantime feel free to come use mine and DW's stove to make this, we would be more than happy to, uh, allow you to use it.
> 
> Just don't expect to walk out with any of it!


ohtay, how soon should I start cooking?

kades


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

ASAP. It's too good to wait.


----------

